# My head is tingling/ Buzzing from marijuana



## diablo1010 (Feb 9, 2009)

I smoked some premature white widow (3-4 weeks flowering) 1 year ago and since then my head/ brain has a tingling/ buzzing sensation. It isn't painful, just annoying. Although I have a few theories on what is causing it, what I really want is how to cure it.

I think it's the weed I smoked, that it changed my brainwaves to be erratic, instead of calm and slow. I'm thinking about smoking marijuana again, which strain I don't know yet, and hopefully it will set in a new. calm tone to my brain. 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Go see a doctor rather then looking for medical advice on a forum full of pot smokers. It wasn't the marijuana that gave you these long term effects. Not trying to be rude, but your health is important and should be taken seriously.


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 9, 2009)

I've heard of people getting sick when they smoke... Some get too paranoid and would rather not smoke any more...
But brain waves buzzing sounds very unlikely to be the cause of a premature harvest... 
Have you taken any other drugs at the time?
Better See a doctor diablo...
There's gotta be another explanation... 
Good luck man!
Get well


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like you have problems caused by something beside mj, see a doctor.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like you have Tinnitus.

See a Doc


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 9, 2009)

My lady's got tinnitus... Especially hard to cure that thing...
Not caused by MJ... Won't hurt you if you smoke again 
Try acupuncture if that's the case.. .Seems to be the only treatment that works...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2009)

White Widow at 3-4 weeks is going to have very little, if any, THC.  Whatever happened to you was almost certainly not related at all to smoking.


----------



## Rockster (Feb 9, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Go see a doctor rather then looking for medical advice on a forum full of pot smokers. It wasn't the marijuana that gave you these long term effects. Not trying to be rude, but your health is important and should be taken seriously.



Word brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like SMOKE UP THE *** to me.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like possible inner ear or sinus infection to me.
Go see a doctor, dude.
Maybe even a nurse.


Gb


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 9, 2009)

make an appointment friend there may be something that needs to be caught at the early stage. It most likely was pure coincidence that at that time it began. Please have that checked out for your sake. peace


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 9, 2009)

I felt similar effects from smoking once.  Turned out I shouldn't smoke weed that was still in the bag.  

I vote for seeing the Dr.

And taking it out of the bag first....


----------

